# first steel on video



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

I got a new camera a little while ago so I wanted to try it out. First cast and wham! ......and only one other fish in the next 2 hours... that's how it goes sometimes! enjoy!


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

That's awesome! Pretty fish too!


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome video! On the first cast too 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Very cool, good quality picture what kind of camera is it.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

clip said:


> Very cool, good quality picture what kind of camera is it.


Thanks guys... it's a Kodak Playsport Zx5.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice! ....I'm looking for a new cam...is that the waterproof one? Also, does it take a memory card or not....I heard the new ones do not?

Also, how do you like how it functions? I had a zi8 Kodak and dropped it in the water....DONE!

Thanks


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Nice! ....I'm looking for a new cam...is that the waterproof one? Also, does it take a memory card or not....I heard the new ones do not?
> 
> Also, how do you like how it functions? I had a zi8 Kodak and dropped it in the water....DONE!
> 
> Thanks


yeah, it's the waterproof one. So far I like it a lot and have used it quite a bit. I almost got a go-pro, but don't really care for the "point of view" video as much. I have a 16 gb card in the camera now... it will record up to a little over 2 hours of video in 1080p. For the price, I don't think you can beat it. Check out the reviews on cnet.com

It's fairly light and I use it with my small gorilla tripod to hook to trees and set up on the ground. They also make a suction cup mount for it that I'm looking into getting for my hardtop and walleye fishing this summer.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Nice! ....I'm looking for a new cam...is that the waterproof one? Also, does it take a memory card or not....I heard the new ones do not?
> 
> Also, how do you like how it functions? I had a zi8 Kodak and dropped it in the water....DONE!
> 
> Thanks



I have been using a GoPro camera this year. They are up to the GoPro2 now but the GoPro is still available on Ebay. All GoPro 2 accessories fit the Gopro. I got the GoPro Helmet Model and it came with a head strap and a bunch of other mounts. It has a waterproof clear case that is good to at least 60 feet underwater if not more. I really like the camera and with the optional LCD back you can use it as a point and shoot and review videos and pics in the field. It takes videos in different modes as well as pictures. I am not sure about the camera below....but just thought I would give you another option to look at...X games athletes use the Gopro to film action sports....the thing appears to be indestructable!!!! I know I really like mine. I have started an outdoor video journal. Its kinda cool to be able to go back and see myself fishing the Rocky a couple of weeks ago with the ice chunks floating down the river....LOL. Still waiting to catch a Steelie on film though. Good Luck with your search...


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Just looked up the Playsport....If you do not care about the "Point of View" stuff...that is a really good buy!!! I wanted the point of view to document some of my trail runs and hikes, and of course fish I catch or game I harvest. But depending on what you are looking for...that playsport looks great!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd like to see the cameras go to better still shot quality too to kill two birds with one stone and instead of having to carry two devices out in the field. 

Thanks, I'll check them both out.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Finally home from work and was able to watch the video...Nice fish!!! And very cool that you have it on film...Congrats!!!


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

First cast? Sure. More likely a trained fish like on all those fishing shows. 

Nice job. Fun to see video.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> Just looked up the Playsport....If you do not care about the "Point of View" stuff...that is a really good buy!!! I wanted the point of view to document some of my trail runs and hikes, and of course fish I catch or game I harvest. But depending on what you are looking for...that playsport looks great!!!


I hear you on the gopros... they are great little cameras and like you said, since they're built for the extreme athletes they're virtually indestructible. I have a friend that uses one when he does some cliff jumping, four wheeling, etc... If I did any of the that extreme stuff I definately would have looked into getting one of those. Like I said, I didn't want the point of view video, but if I do change my mind, kodak makes a strap for your chest that you slip the Zx5 into for that effect.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I'd like to see the cameras go to better still shot quality too to kill two birds with one stone and instead of having to carry two devices out in the field.
> 
> Thanks, I'll check them both out.


that's the only thing with the video camera, the still picture quality isn't the best. However, I always carry my phone with me while fishing so it takes pretty good pictures when I'm in a pinch.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cell phones take some good videos....seriously 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

How did you you get that fish to stay so still once you got it beached? usually as soon as I come close with the hemostat pliers the fish flops all over. Awesome video!


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

Steelaholic said:


> How did you you get that fish to stay so still once you got it beached? usually as soon as I come close with the hemostat pliers the fish flops all over. Awesome video!


yeah, this was one was especially calm!! until I tried to pick her up the first time.. haha


----------

